# chanson allegro 94 roofline cracked



## Staff25 (Apr 18, 2020)

just checked van in storage i have massive crack in front roofline wasn't there when i parked her up any information would be great 2009 allegro 94


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Crikey, that sounds serious.

Is it under trees? I noticed a rather late branch had come down beside mine a couple of weeks ago. I don't THINK it hit, but I haven't been up on the roof.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You could cover it with duct tape till you work out what to do?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Staff, I discovered 2 other posts saying the same thing - just stick to the one - it gets very confusing otherwise.


----------

